# Bachmann Spectrum 81204 DCC?



## Cast0077 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got a Bachmann spectrum 81204 and was wondering if its DCC ready or if not can it be converted to DCC to run with the Bachmann Dynamis controller I have?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not DCC ready. It's a difficult DCC install, and a VERY hard Sound Install.
I do them every now and then DCC is a little work and a small decoder.
DCC and Sound involves milling the frame to fit it in there.
I wouldn't say it was for the beginner installer! It can be done if you have some experiance.


----------



## Cast0077 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Do you know where I can get instructions on adding DCC to the train?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are several posts on the internet that shows that install.
It's called a split frame install.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in process of trying to install a Digitrax SDH164 in a HO Scale Bachmann #56501 Mogul 2-6-0 Rio Grande #65 w/Smoke, I opened the train and found two small boards that I dont know if I should remove them or solder somewhere to them and the weal pickup thing has me baffled a bit as well. I have installed a few sound decoders but this is my first steam loco. I have looked almost every place and with any search I can find to figure this out but there is nothing I can find on this one. I'm not afraid to install it in the tender or to gut and cut so if anyone has info on this or even close to some sort of answer or direction I would be in your debt. 

Update: 
Took it apart and wired it up, on test everything works but the motor? I found three wires connected to it 1,yellow 1,red and 1,black soldered to the motor body? now I'm really felling lost.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have an Ohmmeter (DVM or DMM)?

Check that the motor leads are isolated from any part of the frame and pickups (infinite resistance). These would be the yellow and red leads which would go the the decoder motor outputs (grey and orange decoder leads). The black motor frame lead would then not be used.

Do not put the loco on the Main track but on the programming track first. Set and read the address CV. If successful then out the loco on the main track.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

I will try that right now. Thanks

NIMT, I tryed to post some photos but I dont know what happened to them they where up last night?


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont know if others can view photos in my photo album but I put three photos in it two of the boards and one of the motor.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Walter, I have the motor and sound decoder put together the way you said but I dont have it in the loco. I lead clipped the red and black wires from the decoder to the track and tried it out that way. Everything works now from your suggestion to program it. Thanks bud. Thank you as well NIMT. Now to see if I can run the smoker off F1, I'll post it if it works.


----------

